# Vape King - VapeCon 2022 Aftermovie



## Gizmo (3/12/22)

We were very proud to be at VapeCon again this year. Here is some footage of our good times we had as Vape King at VapeCon 2022!

The official Vape King VapeCon 2022 Aftermovie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (3/12/22)

Fantastic @Gizmo !
Such great footage of a great event!
Well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/12/22)

Silver said:


> Fantastic @Gizmo !
> Such great footage of a great event!
> Well done


Especially the last frame! 

I didn't attend due the event not really catering to the mod scene (not vapecon's fault, it's just the way the market is now) 

But that last frame has me wondering what I missed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (13/12/22)

baksteen8168 said:


> Especially the last frame!


spotted that as well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

